# Offset Detailing Essex: Brand New VW MK7 GOLF R!



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Check us out on Facebook * 

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.

You can check my website * *here*.

Here we have a brand new Volkswagen Golf R booked in for a paint enchancement detail. This was a stunning model with only 130 miles on the clock, and had been on the road less than a week!

Rupes Bigfoot, polishes and pads were used, and followed by a layer of Zaino Z5, then a layer of Zaino Z2, then a final spritz of Zaino Z6 for further gloss enhancement. The Tornado Red paintwork was literally glowing afterwards.

On arrival.







Auto Finesse Citrus Power, Valet Pro PH Neutral Showfoam and Chemical Guys Glossworks shampoo were used with the usual two bucket method and Microfibre Madness mitts, with Wheel Woolies and Auto Finesse hogs hair brushes for the 18" wheels.

Foam time!





Looking better already!


The paintwork, wasn't in bad condition with the owner instructing the dealership not to wash the car prior to him picking it up, always a good thing! Although the dealership make another appearence further down.

Here's some shots working my way around the car.

































Door and boot shuts were also machine polished.










And the dealer rears its ugly head again! This really annoys me with people spending their hard earned on a nice new car, only for the dealership these days to have no pride in the vehicles appearance. Glue residue on the front bumper from the pre delivery wrap and also glue over each of the four wheels! Useless attention to detail! These were removed straight away.






Sealant of choice for this awesome Golf R was a Zaino Combination of Z5, then Z2 and finally a final spritz of Zaino Z6.

While the Z2 was curing, I tackled the interior. A very nice place to be. Auto Finesse Crystal for the inside of the glass, Chemical Guys Inner Clean for the dash and interior panels, fully vacuumed throughout including the boot, and Zaino Z2 applied to carbon and black gloss panels.




At the owners request these brushed ally kick plates were installed front and rear with the 'R's facing forwards 



Factory neon door entry lighting was trick!





Z2 buffed off and after Z6 applied. Here's some finished shots. Zaino Z2 was also applied with the wheels, with tyres and inner arches dressed. Glass and plastic trim and exhaust tips sealed with Sonax NPT.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## jedi16v (Oct 18, 2012)

Stunning car and finish


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

in love


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Fantastic work on a great car....


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks lush! I've just ordered one and I was going to get it in tornado red but saw all the swirls on it on another model!
Dealer also said "I don't know why people waste their money on detailers when we do it here for a quarter of the price" I bit my tongue then told him I'll not want it touched before delivery!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Love the car and great job.

Not convinced about the colour though and even less so about the wheels, don't look quite right to me but I'm probably in a majority of 1!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

That looks absolutely stunning, great to see a pro using the Rupes Bigfoot System, not just machines


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

These look and sound great, and i'm not really a fan of Golfs as they all look the same pretty much. Paint looks very glossy indeed, nice work.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great pal, superb work! Coming from an owner of a Tornado Red MK7 GTI, I really don't think the R suits the colour for some reason. I reckon Lapis Blue or Diamond Black Pearl are the better colours for the R IMO.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work. That's the way all cars should leave the dealership.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Bil!!


----------



## Lourensz (Jul 15, 2013)

I WANT ONE! Gorgeous mate


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

Great result, but... criticising the dealer for not prepping the car when they'd been told not to? I asked mine not to polish the car when it was delivered which made the job easier for my detailer and stopped any issues from their treatment of the car.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice result



plw said:


> Great result, but... criticising the dealer for not prepping the car when they'd been told not to? I asked mine not to polish the car when it was delivered which made the job easier for my detailer and stopped any issues from their treatment of the car.


I agree. The client has asked the dealership not to do anything with the car in terms of cosmetic prep & it would appear they have fulfilled their side of the agreement if there was sticker residue on the bumper & wheels!:thumb: - I would actually hope to see this as it means all they've done is to take the white transport wrapping off the car prior to sign off with the transporter driver:driver:


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks good, lovely cars

Just a quick question, why use polishes with so many fillers and not remove them?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice mate, good work. There's a really stunning blue one round the corner from me.


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks great, got one in lapis blue and love it


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

dekerf1996 said:


> Looks good, lovely cars
> 
> Just a quick question, why use polishes with so many fillers and not remove them?


Rupes polishes aren't filler heavy are they? I thought they were true correctional polishes?


----------



## quadd0 (Aug 7, 2010)

that's a nice job on a nice motor.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

dekerf1996 said:


> Looks good, lovely cars
> 
> Just a quick question, why use polishes with so many fillers and not remove them?


They aren't filler heavy. And regarding the glue residue - maybe be a little more considerate when 'ripping the film off'. Shows that they really don't give a monkeys.

Cheers all!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Can't wait for mine! Great work.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Can't wait for mine! Great work.


Cheers - they are cool cars! :thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Was my first colour choice but chickened out and got pure white looks stunning in red oh well 😎


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

Can't wait to take delivery of mine now!


----------



## ben4012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great car, and good work from yourselves. Unfair to criticise the dealer for leaving glue when they've been told not to wash it though; can't have it both ways.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

bigmac3161 said:


> Was my first colour choice but chickened out and got pure white looks stunning in red oh well 😎


The red is pretty damn bright!


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Great work Daryl

Guys, in my experience of removing wraps (old, new, protective and signwriting) most types can be removed without leaving glue residue behind if you take a moment or two when you're doing it which would give folks the impression that more of a ^^^^ was given  IMHO


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sexy.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Great job.
Like many others, I'm not in love with the colour and IMHO a hot Golf should be 3-door and not five.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

3dom said:


> Great work Daryl
> 
> Guys, in my experience of removing wraps (old, new, protective and signwriting) most types can be removed without leaving glue residue behind if you take a moment or two when you're doing it which would give folks the impression that more of a ^^^^ was given  IMHO


My thoughts exactly!


----------

